# Evolution of My Mongol Warrior - third and fourth carvings



## Ron T (Dec 13, 2015)

First four photos - This is my third Mongol warrior stick. I cut the stick into three pieces, the top for the carving, the second for a handhold and the third for the shaft. I am going to use Purple Heart spacers and then join the three pieces. The carving is complete but the stick is unfinished

Next three photos - My fourth carving of the Mongol warrior was modified sufficiently that it turned out to look more like a Sage or wise man. It is carved out of butternut and I was going to use it as a topper. However, the carving looked nice on its own so I mounted it on a Purple Heart base and gave it to a good friend of mine who lives in Hawaii.

Last three photos - I thought I would include some pictures of a caricature Mongol warrior that I carved on a miscellaneous hardwood block. I gave this one to a friend of mine who lives down in Florida.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Ron more outstanding work. All of them are great carvings to be proud of. It's also really cool to see the evolution of your carvings. They just keep getting better.

I'm not sure who I like better. The third stern looking warrior or the older, wiser one.

I like the caricature too. He does look like he has a bit of indigestion though. 

Rodney


----------



## Ron T (Dec 13, 2015)

Thank you, Rodney. I'm very pleased that you are enjoying and liking my carvings. When I look at the progression of my carvings, I'm glad that there was an improvement in my skills as time went on. I tried to give that last guy a more menacing look but I hadn't advanced sufficiently yet. My favorite is the older one in butternut.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks for sharing Ron. I agree, it is great to see our skills grow. We learn from each carving we do. I also will repeat a subject until I get the basic of that image. It is like eating chips. I just can't stop at one.


----------

